# Alternative leather strap - Louis Vuitton



## DizzyFairy

Would any body has a good suggestion for an alternative LV porchette cross body strap? 
I didn't want to buy the original LV strap for over $200, I couldn't justify this cost

Would very appreciate if someone can recommend an alternative stap (similar color and size)..
Thank you...


----------



## jules 8

I dont know either, but would love to hear some suggestions, too...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I was looking for a RM strap and I found someone selling leather straps on ebay - just type in leather replacement strap and see what comes up


----------



## DizzyFairy

ok, this is what i came up with after some inspiration of few TPFers...

I had bought a LV key ring when i bought the porchette

I bought a gold chain and attached it to the key ring.. it worked and only costed me $5 for the chain.. it was better than buying a leather strap. i found it hard to match the color on the new leather strap  to the bag.. 

Hope this helps those who are looking for a solution.


----------



## jules 8

Great idea! I just did the same thing with a pouchette (used/inherited) I just got


----------



## bry_dee

I honestly think that this is a clever and ingenious move. But of course, for some purists and designer loyalists out there, it might not be their cup of tea. Mixing designers was a major no-no, to the point of being taboo for some people (i.e. brand A bag + brand B scarf or brand C charms), or worse, attaching a non-designer article. For me, though, it was very nice as it suits your need perfectly, so  It was a fun DIY project!


----------



## DizzyFairy

jules 8 said:


> Great idea! I just did the same thing with a pouchette (used/inherited) I just got


----------



## DizzyFairy

bry_dee said:


> I honestly think that this is a clever and ingenious move. But of course, for some purists and designer loyalists out there, it might not be their cup of tea. Mixing designers was a major no-no, to the point of being taboo for some people (i.e. brand A bag + brand B scarf or brand C charms), or worse, attaching a non-designer article. For me, though, it was very nice as it suits your need perfectly, so  It was a fun DIY project!



You r absolutely right, this look will not suit everyone as the chain is not designer. BUT hopefully this thread will help those searching an alternative strap to match their porchette. ..


----------



## Ashley11

OH...thanks for your solution.I will try this..


----------



## yif3n

just wondering... where did you purchase the gold chain?  $5 is a steal and it looks great on you!!!  i'm on the shorter side so i would like to wear it as crossbody but find some of the straps to be too long as well...


----------



## laurennejingsi

DizzyFairy said:


> ok, this is what i came up with after some inspiration of few TPFers...
> 
> I had bought a LV key ring when i bought the porchette
> 
> I bought a gold chain and attached it to the key ring.. it worked and only costed me $5 for the chain.. it was better than buying a leather strap. i found it hard to match the color on the new leather strap  to the bag..
> 
> Hope this helps those who are looking for a solution.


I love your idea and it looks fabulous !!! It doesnt look like a 5$ chain  xox


----------



## toms2014

i had an Italian leather briefcase, a Firenze, and i damaged the shoulder strap so i found a really great belt maker on etsy and he made a strap for me for around $40. It wasn't the exact same leather, but the color matched and the price wasn't too bag.  when i eventually sold the bag on ebay, the buy loved the story behind the strap, not enough to pay that much though, lol.


----------



## Tina123456

Great idea with etsy, can you recommend anyone? I always see a lot of bad stuff on there so I've been hesitant to buy anything


----------



## BarbaraGordon

Great Idea. My next purchase will be the LV pochette so I'm doing as much as research as I can. This thread was helpful. Thanks girlies!


----------



## ojoy

DizzyFairy said:


> ok, this is what i came up with after some inspiration of few TPFers...
> 
> I had bought a LV key ring when i bought the porchette
> 
> I bought a gold chain and attached it to the key ring.. it worked and only costed me $5 for the chain.. it was better than buying a leather strap. i found it hard to match the color on the new leather strap  to the bag..
> 
> Hope this helps those who are looking for a solution.


This is great will definitely try it on my pochette!


----------



## LadyLawyerFil

Tina123456 said:


> Great idea with etsy, can you recommend anyone? I always see a lot of bad stuff on there so I've been hesitant to buy anything



Etsy has a feedback system, like eBay's, so you should check the seller's feedback before you buy.  I saw some nice-looking leather straps for about $59.


----------



## minxoui

I would also love to know where to get the chain as i own the lv pouchette but prefer crossbodies these days.  

ive been searching for awhile and gold purse chain brings up too many results wherever i look.


----------



## jezzy_js

Hi, I bought some of straps from valuebeltsplus on eBay. They do different sized straps made from cowhide leather. I found that the "London Tan" colour was a great match for my speedy.  They've got a whole range of sizes and lengths and adjustable ones too and you can also match the hardware finishing. Very reasonable price, and I should imagine that that it would cost less to ship within the US (Im based in the UK). The straps are really good quality.  I'm not affiliated with the company in any way, just sharing the love :0)


----------



## 50n1a

How about just purchasing an imitation A+ grade long strap?
No-one can tell it's fake.
I don't know anywhere in AUS that sells them though... 
You might be able to fetch one on EBay!


----------



## Nata1978

thanks for the idea. I have vintage Bottega which needs the same replacement


----------



## gkay8

Awesome suggestion I have a couple bags with removable straps that I never thought about trying them on anything else. Love it!


----------



## rainrowan

You can always find nice removable clip straps on your other bags to fit the pochette (or any other bag with D-rings). I have found some nice alternatives in the past with inexpensive bags I pick up from DSW that I don't wear often, and find their shorter removable clip straps (i.e. Rodan Tyler, Rosetti bags) work on my Speedy when I need a hands-free trip out. It depends on the length, how nice it looks when worn, etc.


----------



## dacostarl

Gold chain looks great- good thinking!!


----------



## al.keo

I have been looking for a longer crossbody strap for my pochette.
I do not get a chance to wear it often since I hate the short strap that it came with :/
Does anyone have any alternative suggestions?


----------



## ERINPRY

DizzyFairy said:


> ok, this is what i came up with after some inspiration of few TPFers...
> 
> I had bought a LV key ring when i bought the porchette
> 
> I bought a gold chain and attached it to the key ring.. it worked and only costed me $5 for the chain.. it was better than buying a leather strap. i found it hard to match the color on the new leather strap  to the bag..
> 
> Hope this helps those who are looking for a solution.


  Great idea


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Have you checked the poshmark application?  It's only accessible via iPhone or iPad.


----------



## Samanthagonzo41

I think getting the strap made for it  is your best option!


----------



## jyyanks

Someone recommended this site on the Hermes forum and posted an incredible picture of her red Hermes Bolide with a custom strap.  It looked amazing, almost as as if the strap came as with her Hermes bag.   Someone else posted a picture of a non custom (off the rack) strap from this place with her vintage raisin Kelly.    I'm not affiliated with this site in any way. I'm actually thinking of ordering strap for my vintage black Kelly  and this site had great prices, choices and reviews from other members.  Good Luck!
http://www.mautto.com/


----------



## Renee596

I love the chain in place of a strap.  Many people are purists but I think it takes a true fashionista to make a designer product their own.  Why wear it like everyone else?


----------



## LVRMZ

I love tbe chain idea! Where did you get the chain?


----------

